# Time Capsule Serial Number



## pjeski (Jul 21, 2010)

Is the serial number on the power supply of a Time Capsule the same as the serial number on the bottom of the unit?

I'm having a little trouble getting apple to fix one of my time capsules that I believe is in the serial number range that they are admitting has problems.

When the unit died, it was out of warranty. So I tried to trouble shoot it myself. In doing so, I destroyed the rubber sealing bottom that makes the unit unbelievably hot and also has the serial number. I did note that the serial number on the power supply is in the same format and given the date I bought it in the same range as the serial number for the unit. Apple apparently says no it's not. So of you have had your time capsule apart and know, or if yours is easy to take apart and you can check, is the serial number the same?

Thanks!


----------



## pjeski (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 4, 2010)

No, the serial number on the power supply is for the power supply only, and is not the same as the TC serial number. 
If the power supply failed within warranty, the serial number used for warranty is the system (in your case, the TC), and not the power supply - so, even if the power supply failed, you would still need the TC serial number for warranty repairs.
As you 'defaced' or removed the serial number on the TC, that usually will rule out any warranty help from Apple.


----------



## pjeski (Aug 27, 2010)

I got my serial number by calling apple and requesting a copy of my original invoice. Took the "defaced" unit down to the local apple repair shop, they said they thought apple would fix it since they have the program for time capsules. Apple ended up refusing, so I brought the unit home. I called apple myself. Their first response was the obvious "sorry, you voided the warranty". I explained to the supervisor that the warranty was expired and their program had not started, so I felt the unit was mine to disassemble as I see fit. He agreed and arranged the repair. This was Tuesday. I got the repaired unit back from Apple today, complete with a brand new bottom cover and the original serial number. I am quite pleased.


----------

